# Looking for ammonia for fishless cycling



## Karen00 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hello folks,

I found a lot of posts that mention where to buy ammonia for fishless cycling but the places mentioned don't carry those brands anymore (at least not that I found online). Goldex was mentioned for Walmart and Canadian Tire (I can't find it at either) and Old Country at Home Hardware but that doesn't show up on their site either. They do have one called "Home" All Purpose Cleaner but don't know if it's suitable. I haven't been able to find anything about it online so it might be a Home Hardware product.

I quickly looked at Walmart the last time I was there but could only find products with additional unwanted ingredients.

Thanks in advance for your help!!


Karen


----------



## coyote (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi, I bought from dollar tree and worked for me.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen00 (Sep 19, 2016)

coyote said:


> Hi, I bought from dollar tree and worked for me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the speedy reply! I checked Dollar Tree because there happened to be one next door to Walmart but all of them showed scented, etc. Can you get me the brand name? I'm not sure if each Dollar Tree can carry different products. There is another one not too far away that I can also check.


----------



## coyote (Feb 12, 2019)

This is what I used









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen00 (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks so much!!! :-D I don't recall seeing this brand at the Dollar Tree I went to but I was doing a quick run through of that section so might have missed it.

Cheers.


Karen


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

If you are in the west end gta you can drop by my place and take some. I have a large bottle of the old country pure ammonia
No charge 
You will need small amounts only I'm sure 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen00 (Sep 19, 2016)

iamaloner said:


> If you are in the west end gta you can drop by my place and take some. I have a large bottle of the old country pure ammonia
> No charge
> You will need small amounts only I'm sure
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


Thanks for this iamaloner!! I'm out that way a fair bit so I appreciate the offer! I will send you a pm when I'll be out that way. I don't need a lot. I'm sure if I bought an entire bottle it would last me for decades! LOL

Cheers.

Karen


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

*Ammonia*

I used some house hold bleach once but a very small amount or try putting some flake food in there but i think id get a fish, a damsel and hope the cycle kills it but i may not. Cheers and welcome


----------

